# Tropical Storm Soughdough



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

Mixed last night at 7p. Bulk rise for 12 hrs.

Up early to divide and shape and another rise. Tropical Storm sourdough.

I let this small one rise this morning in the dutch. Other is in a cloth lined bowl.







Got the kettl/vortex ready.






The first one.













Both cooling.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2021)

Hope your bread doesn’t get wet, it sure looks like your getting hammered right now, or will be plenty soon!
Looks real good!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Hope your bread doesn’t get wet, it sure looks like your getting hammered right now, or will be plenty soon!
> Looks real good!
> Al


Winds pretty mildish right now. Lots of rain. they say 5-6"
Im seeing lots of awnings and gazebo tops still up, hardly anyone secured anything. They been down here in this area longer than me so i'm watching them.


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 6, 2021)

Looks great, care to share the recipe?


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hoping you fair the storm well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

tag0401 said:


> Looks great, care to share the recipe?


Google for the site, The clever carrot. Artisan sourdough made with all purpose flour. Step by step procedure


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Hoping you fair the storm well.


Thanks

We be good here inland.


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 6, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Google for the site, The clever carrot. Artisan sourdough made with all purpose flour. Step by step procedure


Appreciate it. Stay safe during the storm!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

Very Nice, you know you are getting pretty dang good at that!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

Man I'm surprised your neighbors arent lined up waiting on a slice of that. Looks darn good.  
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks

After giving some away the word is out.
"Hey"
Rick makes homemade bread.
I now have 4 folks in the resort who would like bread (weather permitting)
They wanna pay me but i dont feel right taking any $. I said just buy me a sack of flour that i use.


----------

